# Hand tool bench?



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

I am looking at building a bench. I am fostering an interest in hand tools, which is probably for the best given my current situation. We've recently moved to an upstairs rental. This given, it is not accommodating to a full-fledged "powered" workshop. In fact, my only space is a small room off the kitchen (I call our "sun room" as it has no real functional use). A small space - no more than 5'x12' by my reckoning. 

Anyway, I've been considering building a scaled-down version of Paul Sellers' work bench. I like the simplicity of the design and that the only other tool I'd need to make it is a hand saw. Here's a link to the bench: http://paulsellers.com/2012/06/making-your-workbench/ There is also the matching 12 part series with him making it in his backyard. He's a joy to watch.

The question at hand is: What is the purpose of such deep aprons for use with hand tools? Mr. Sellers seems to almost exclusively use his bench vice for almost any task and I feel that such an apron may just get in the way were one to sit at a stool at the bench.

Thoughts?


----------



## HandMadeInWood (Jul 30, 2013)

As an indicator for you, have a look at this guy’s bench. 

http://dblaney.wordpress.com/2014/04/11/nicholson-project-finishing-up/

The pattern of (probably ¾” diameter) holes on the apron is not random – they will take any array of dogs or bench hooks in an effective holding pattern. 

3/4” round dogs can be made easily from any suitable round stock cut to length and bench-hooks will hold anything fast to the top or to a deep apron.

The deep apron board acts as a support for long or wide stock that is being worked on edgeways. In a way, stuff that can be clamped to the top can also be clamped to the apron.

Paul Sellers, for his own reasons, does not use dogs on his bench top, nor does he use bench-hooks as far as I can see, and the apron of his bench is out of sight in his films, but they are a simple and effective way of holding material, extending the top to the side.

Any bench can be scaled up or down to suit your surroundings.

Good luck.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

HandMadeInWood said:


> As an indicator for you, have a look at this guy’s bench.
> 
> http://dblaney.wordpress.com/2014/04/11/nicholson-project-finishing-up/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link and reply. That's about what I figured, but had never actually seen anyone using the apron expressly for that purpose.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Logan cabinet shoppe built a bench like that if you look in the archives you can see him using it. My bench is also the English/Nicholson style and can be seen here. In addition to stock support, the aprons add rigidity versus a French/Roubo style bench where you make a super thick top instead. Since I'm usually standing when using the bench the apron doesn't get in the way knee-wise. I went from Chris Schwarz's book for mine, although I think I'm going to have to redesign the wagon vise as mine wants to lift up when pinching the boards after loosening up some as the boards reached equilibrium.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not sure its considered good form to cross link to other forums, so I won't... but since I'm collecting ideas for my own first made-for-the-purpose bench, I googled on your question a little and found people with similarly wide aprons saying

- it removes "bounce" when you hammer in the middle of the bench, whereas benches with "bounce" you'd usually pound over a leg

- it provided anti-racking rigidity when applying horizontal forces 

and does that with a bit less material and weight than a bench with a top that was extra thick the whole way;

But like I say.... that's just passing on other people's comments


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TaleSspin said:


> Anyway, I've been considering building a scaled-down version of Paul Sellers' work bench. I like the simplicity of the design and that the only other tool I'd need to make it is a hand saw.


I expect the list of tools is more than a hand saw. Likely more than1 style of saw, also need bench planes, likely mallet and chisels, a good number of clamps, straight edge, drills etc.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you could make that whole bench with a hand saw, a mallet and 1" chisel, a good brace and some bits, a #4 or #5 plane, and either clamps or rope for the glue-up. And you could get rid of the clamps if you just bought lumber wide enough to make the entire top out of one piece. Not a lot of tools for a good bench. Cutting the space for the vise would be easier if you had a keyhole saw or a coping saw with a very aggressive blade.

I've worked at a bench based on his, and it was pretty nice, though somewhat light weight. Like the one you're talking about, it had been scaled down somewhat and designed to break down for portability. I would plan on adding some dog holes to the top, although probably not many, and drilling holes in the front apron for dogs or holdfasts to support long or oddly shaped pieces.


----------



## HandMadeInWood (Jul 30, 2013)

TaleSspin said:


> Thanks for the link and reply. That's about what I figured, but had never actually seen anyone using the apron expressly for that purpose.


It depends entirely on what you make. 

In some case the bench-top is the main attraction, in others your work is centred on the edge of the board so that you may use the sides.

In short, the bench is a holding device, so you need to adapt it to your work - never the other way round!

Good luck from Wales.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> I expect the list of tools is more than a hand saw. Likely more than1 style of saw, also need bench planes, likely mallet and chisels, a good number of clamps, straight edge, drills etc.


Oh, sorry. I intended to express the idea that, considering the tools I currently have, I would only need to acquire little more in the way of tools to begin this project.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

There are guys on this site that say they don't use a bench. For me it's my best friend. My main stay. I'm glad I looked them over and built the one I wanted and needed. Used a design from Woodsmith over 20 years ago, Made a few changes and have very little I would do differently. 

I would encourage you to build the best bench you can. Because it will out last every one of us and any tool on the planet. Make it your best friend.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your feedback; greatly appreciated.


----------

